

Ask HN: Please provide feedback for my Demo video - youngdev

Please check the short video I made myself (http://www.jackpotbuddy.com) describing the service. Any feedback about the video, design, content, idea is highly appreciated.
======
youngdev
Clickable: <http://www.jackpotbuddy.com>

